# مجرد أقتراح !!!!!!!!!



## أم أمونيوس (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بقترح بوجود جوجل خاص داخل الموقع ( منتديات الكنيسة )
بمعنى لو ببحث عن موضوع معين محتجاه اعمل سيرش وانا داخل الموقع نفسة
اتمنى يكون اقتراحى واضح للأدارة والجميع
انا شفت الفكرة وعجبتنى واعتقد انها مش بتتنفذ غير داخل المواقع ذات الاهمية 
او المواقع الضخمة مثل منتدى الكنيسة.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*هى خاصية البحث موجودة بالفعل فى المنتدى يا حبيبتى 
البحث *​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أضغطي على كلمة البحث الموجودة في أعلى المنتدى. ستظهر عندك قائمة اول خيار فيها هو البحث المخصص عبر محرك البحث جوجل. أو ادخلي على الرابط الذي وضعته الاخ بنت العذرا.


----------



## أم أمونيوس (1 نوفمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هى خاصية البحث موجودة بالفعل فى المنتدى يا حبيبتى *​
> *البحث *​


 


My Rock قال:


> أضغطي على كلمة البحث الموجودة في أعلى المنتدى. ستظهر عندك قائمة اول خيار فيها هو البحث المخصص عبر محرك البحث جوجل. أو ادخلي على الرابط الذي وضعته الاخ بنت العذرا.


 

فعلا دخلت ووجدتة هو دا اللى كنت اقصدة ........
معلش مخدش بالى لانى شفتة بطرقة واضحة اكتر من كدا فى منتديات اخرى
ربنا يديم محبتكم وخدمتكم.​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اقتراح جميل واتمنى تنفيذه واشكرك


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد هيكون سهل اوىىىىىىىى لانى لما بحاول ادور على موضوع قديم بيبقى صعب جدا فكرة رائعة ياريت تتنفذ شكرا لطرح الفكرة لانها بجد اقتراح جامد موت


----------

